# hamm 12th dec



## satyr (Jan 18, 2009)

is anyone arranging a trip there at all?

really fancy going.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

satyr said:


> is anyone arranging a trip there at all?
> 
> really fancy going.


Coaches added today, all pickups


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We're driving over for the combined Hamm / Houten - should be a good weekend again


----------



## satyr (Jan 18, 2009)

im desperate to go. but 24 hours on a coach really doesnt appeal to me


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

We're going! :2thumb: 
Coach 2 from Bristol


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Would love to go but it's my weekend with the children and taking 4 children to Hamm wouldn't be very practical! :bash:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Bit of a long way off but gutted I couldnt make this september one but I shall be going in december, joining at Birmingham, booked today, on my own so please someone talk to me, I will have sweets :lol2:


----------



## satyr (Jan 18, 2009)

oakelm said:


> Bit of a long way off but gutted I couldnt make this september one but I shall be going in december, joining at Birmingham, booked today, on my own so please someone talk to me, I will have sweets :lol2:


didnt your mother ever teach you not to take sweets off strangers? hahaahaha


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm on coach 3 from Reading - see you at Ashford


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I am hoping to drive over for the December show but it all depends if I can afford to go. I had hoped to do the September show but just can't afford it :-(

I went to the March one and had an awesome weekend.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

satyr said:


> didnt your mother ever teach you not to take sweets off strangers? hahaahaha


Im not taking I shall be giving the sweets (evil laugh):lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

satyr said:


> im desperate to go. but 24 hours on a coach really doesnt appeal to me


 
you can always fly, they do cheap flights most of the time


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

its a pity that not enough people go from scotland to warrent a coach these days :bash:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hamish said:


> its a pity that not enough people go from scotland to warrent a coach these days :bash:


WE are looking at a different way to cover scotland, trying to save the long trip down


----------

